# CarPlan products in Bulk from Halfords



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone bought any of the bulk CarPlan stuff from Halfords? What do you think?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...cm_re=Pillar+Pages-_-content4-_-tradecleaning


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I would not mind trying the CarPlan Trade Hi-Foam Wash but in a consumer size, might be good for prewash as it says it can be used in a bucket, pump spray and foam gun. However they don't seem to be doing this ins smaller bottles.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very interesting, I have a slight feeling the high foam wash is the same product as demon snow foam, and the super strength tfr is demon shines degreaser and the multi clean is all purpose cleaner, if so it's worth buying in a 5 litre form works out better in the long run.

The colours look the same to me so thinking out of the box here.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Possibly you could be correct colours are the same, if you someone can smell the foam wash and if it smells kind of fruity then it has to be the same. I have the snow foam, where are they located in halfauds? I could go compare and see for myself.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if they are stocked in store yet. I think Halfords have only just started selling this stuff on their website, so they might not have stocked the shops yet. Good value with 3 for 2


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a reserve and collect situation on these suspect they are in the back and only brought out when someones collecting?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

10% off the website tomorrow between 12-2 :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Hi-Wax Rinse and Glass Cleaner might be worth a try.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

They are new but should be in store, may not be on display yet, however


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi wax rinse is Demon Shine for sure, so it would make sense that the other products are trade size versions of the Demon products too.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Probably wait till next month. lol have too mush already.:lol:
Plus I got two waxes to review.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Just discovered that if you are buying single 5L containers and not using the 3 for 2 offer, they are all cheaper from cpc with free delivery.

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/search/b...etricAttributeId=&prevNValues=411+2005+206764


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone tried or can confirm they're the same demon shine products as their snow foam, rapid dirt shifter and spray on shine? 

Friend and I will be ordering if so


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

My local Halfords now have these on display. One of the staff came up to me when I was having a look and told me they were the Demon shine products in bulk.

The Pressure sprayer at £11.95 is rather costly!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

They don't actually look that bad at all for the price would be nice to do a comparison on some products against autosmart for the bulk/trade buyers. I think I'd be paying the extra for the 5l over the 1L cost at asda / sainsburys.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Especially with the 3 for 2 - a bargain.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Especially with the 3 for 2 - a bargain.


Yeah I'm debating on a trip to halfords today  wanting the wheel cleaner / a pre bug wash and hopefully a interior cleaner if they have one.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone tried these?


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

any updates on these products?

anyone tried anything?

I was thinking about getting 3 different ones to make use of the 3 for 2 offer.

if so, what would you recommend?

is there a non silicone dressing that I could use for wheel arches/exterior trim?

is the hi foam wax safe and won't strip anything?

and is the super trim cleaner like AG super sheen?

thanks
ian


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Yea I saw these the other day... Didn't pick any up because I do not know how good they are.


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone else use this stuff please?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Think I'll be getting a couple of various tubs on the 3 for 2 later today.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Criptop said:


> Just discovered that if you are buying single 5L containers and not using the 3 for 2 offer, they are all cheaper from cpc with free delivery.
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/search/b...etricAttributeId=&prevNValues=411+2005+206764


No they're not!
In your link they're £15.00 each when you include the VAT.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

That link is now over 6 months old. They can and do change their prices


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> That link is now over 6 months old. They can and do change their prices


Nope......this link from their current site.....still £15.00 when VAT included.

http://cpc.farnell.com/webapp/wcs/s...ze=25&showResults=true&pf=110152146,111894281


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Incidently, do you know that these are stocked at many branches of Motorworld, along with other Tetrosyl trade sized products ?

http://www.motor-world.co.uk/Trade-Packs/Accessories.aspx


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup....always forget about Motor-World....from £10.99 including VAT :thumb:......(page 2)......

http://www.motor-world.co.uk/Part-Search.aspx?SearchStr=carplan+5ltr


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

trv8 said:


> Nope......this link from their current site.....still £15.00 when VAT included.
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/webapp/wcs/s...ze=25&showResults=true&pf=110152146,111894281


The link was posted back in July though so the prices have most probably changed since then.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> The link was posted back in July though so the prices have most probably changed since then.


No....the link I have posted, is from their Facebook (1st March 2015) page which has a link to their current products and prices.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

trv8 said:


> No....the link I have posted, is from their Facebook (1st March 2015) page which has a link to their current products and prices.


Yeah the original quote by Criptop that you replied to though was from July. I think back then it was probably on offer and probably was cheaper. Since then it has obviously gone up in price.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Yeah the original quote by Criptop that you replied to though was from July. I think back then it was probably on offer and probably was cheaper. Since then it has obviously gone up in price.


Doh!! ...penny has dropped :wall:....I see what you mean :thumb: :lol:.

I blame IanJones for reviving an old thread ....that's my excuse anyway ..........:lol: .


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Did anyone get round to trying these? I'm gonna pick a couple up in the morning


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A freind has the 5l trade hi foam green snow foam. Appears to be the same as the demon foam


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> A freind has the 5l trade hi foam green snow foam. Appears to be the same as the demon foam


Just been to collect some and been told it's not gonna be here till Tuesday so will review next weekend.


----------

